# Schaudt Electrobloc & B2B charger



## subfiver (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry if this has been discussed before, I'm on a flaky & slow connection, if it has pse point in right direction.

Checked before we got the vehicle that the domestic batteries are charged by the vehicle. I believe the Electobloc controls this but my experience so far leads me to believe that whilst it's more than a trickle charge it is less than the batteries can take and the alternator can provide.

So those of you who have fitted B2B chargers to Electrobloc equipped vehicles, has the Electobloc been modified, disconnected in any way >?


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, I have not noticed any problem with the electrobloc and battery charger. It is a 10 amp charger when on mains, so no problems there. When travelling the alternator is powering the fridge and this I understand is quite high so leaves the electrobloc providing the 10 amp, always seems to recharge the battery fully after an hour or so, but then I suppose this is dependent on your consumption. I did have a problem with the electrobloc when I fitted my solar panel and was advised to connect it directly to the battery. This caused a conflict as the electrobloc was reading the charge from the panel rather than the state of charge. Schaudt advised me to only connect the panel with their solar panel regulator, which I did and that solved that problem.

curlyboy


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

On mine the B2B supplies the charge direct to the leisure batteries. Same on most I would expect. It does mean that the readings on the Schaudt control panel are all complete nonsense when the B2B is in operation. It usually shows a huge discharge. This is just an anomaly and nothing to worry about. It all goes back to normal when I stop the engine and the readings come right again when the batteries are fully charged, so that is pretty well every time unless I have done a very short run. In that case there may be a little more charge in the batteries than the Eb knows about.

A couple of years ago when in Germany I spoke to Schaundt about having the charge go through the Eb and they said the charge was more that the Eb could cope with. At that time they had no experience of B2B chargers and didn't really seem interested. Maybe they would take an interest now but it doesn't matter to me. 

Three years or so on I haven't had any problems except with the readings, Alan.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have a Schaudt Elektrobloc and I fitted a Sterling B2B.

I did have to modify the Elektrobloc, I think by disconnecting a relay feed.

Unfortunately (for you) the MH is in the garage today being wax-oiled so I can't look at my notes to see what exactly I did.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

pippin said:


> We have a Schaudt Elektrobloc and I fitted a Sterling B2B.
> 
> I did have to modify the Elektrobloc, I think by disconnecting a relay feed.
> 
> Unfortunately (for you) the MH is in the garage today being wax-oiled so I can't look at my notes to see what exactly I did.


Be very interested to hear more on this pippin. Like erneboy, my Schaudt panel shows a negative charge when operating the B2B but unlike his panel mine does not return to normal when the engine is switched off. At the moment the batteries are fully charged having been on EHU for 4 days, Schaudt shows 4 amps, Victron shows fully charged.

On occasion ths Schaudt will shut itself down because it thinks the power level has dropped to it's cut off level when in fact there is plenty of power left.

Roadpro did send me instructions as to how to send the power from the Cetek b2b direct into the Electroblok but it seemed a bit involved so I didn't proceed. Can't refer to it at the moment as the item is in the UK and I am in Spain.

Mike


----------

